# 9mm,. .380 dies



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Can a 9mm die set be adjusted to load .380 aka 9mm short?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It has been about 20 years since I loaded for the 380ACP. I am not real sure, but my current 9mm dies list "9mm Liver, 9x21mm, 9x23mm" with no mention of 380ACP. I think that is because the 380ACP base measurement of the case is .374 and the 9mm Luger is.394. This would make full length sizing impossible.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks. That answers my question.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I seem to recall 380 cases being stuck inside my 9mm cases after tumbling to clean...


----------



## noylj (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a loading manual, LOOK at the cartridge drawings for the two.
Also, note that 9x19 dies are also labeled for 9x21 (and, sometimes, 9x23 Win) and NOT .380 Auto.
9x19 is a tapered case and .380 is not tapered.


----------

